
The new Starbucks rewards - bluedino
http://morestars.starbucks.com/?utm_source=greenstripe&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=starbucksrewards
======
DrScump
So, with my daily Venti tea, I'll get _half_ the reward value I've been
getting (5/125ths vs 1/12th).

Put another way, it will take $62.50 worth of purchases to earn _one_ free
coffee.

